# Maltese in NJ



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

We found this rare find on petfinder when we were searching for our new dog. We can't apply for her because she's not good with kids but I wanted to share so maybe she can find a home faster. I am sure she doesn't need help, she's beautiful and will probably go fast. 

http://www.petfinder.com/pet.cgi?action=2&...100&tmpl=&stat=


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I wonder what their reasoning is about not being placed with children....I would take her in a heart beat too!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I think it's just their polite way of saying they don't adopt to homes with small children. They probably get fewer arguments and people asking them to make an exception if they say the dog isn't suited for a home with children.

Just my take, of course.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Yeah that sounds right. We don't have children of course but we are a young couple and do hope to have children some day. If that day comes when we have dogs we want the dogs to get along with the kids. We can always teach the kids to get along with the dogs but if a dog has a bad temperament against children I don't want that dog. Also we have our nieces and nephews over and wouldn't want them to get hurt by a fearful dog. So we could adopt a dog that they don't want to go to a home with children (because we don't have any) but we couldn't in good conscious get a dog that they say doesn't get along with children because who knows what the future holds.
I trained Fantasia since she was a pup to tolerate what a child would do to her. I still do sometimes. I get real close to her face with my face even when she's play biting to see if she will bite my face. She will play bite my hands but as soon as my face gets near hers she stops biting and starts licking lol. So I don't fear her biting a child that gets too close. I also hug her tight like a child would and she doesn't mind. She actually likes being held close and tight. I pull her tail, her hair and her paws and her ears. I take food, treats and toys away from her. You know when she really doesn't want to give me one of her treats, she hauls butt, but always gives it up without a growl, snap or even a sigh lol. 
That's the kind of dog we want.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I think the concerns rescues have is not so much that the dog will hurt a child, but vice versa. Maltese are just too fragile to be safe around young children in my opinion.

Lady hasn't paid much attention to my granddaughter Sarah up until now because she has just been so small or been sitting in scary things that make horrible noises. Sarah just started to walk and Lady briefly decided she was pretty interesting upright and mobile. Fortunately Sarah has 3 dogs and 3 cats of her own so Lady wasn't a novelty and she knows to be gentle. I was still on watch the entire time when the two were together. When one was taking a nap was the only time I could relax. Lady was mostly on my lap when Sarah was on the move which inhibited my ability to play with her.

I personally can't imagine living 24/7 like that! It would be much more fun to have a dog who was "child compatible".

Did you see I responded to your other post and posted a list that rated all the breeds for compatability with children. Havanese was rated "excellent". I noticed you mentioned that breed as an option.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Oh, she is a cutie, wonder how she is with other Maltese....hmmmmm

Marie & Pacino


----------



## chocolatecoffee (Sep 1, 2005)

> Oh, she is a cutie, wonder how she is with other Maltese....hmmmmm
> 
> Marie & Pacino[/B]


Well there's only one way to find out! But instead of calling, maybe you should go take a look...

What a little cutie, I'm sure she'll get snatched up quickly!


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Yes I saw the other post. Yes a Havanese was one of our choices but they are so expensive to get from a breeder and almost impossible to get in rescue. We also love the Cotton's. We think that would be the ideal dog but again expensive from a breeder and rare in rescue lol. Those are both good for allergies. I had a dachshund when I was a teen that only lived for a year before he got hit by a car in our driveway (a stray dog pushed him under the car). I have wanted another one ever since. So we have been looking into them as well. I also agree with finding a dog that goes well with children instead of trying to train the dog and children to do good together lol. 
That web page has been helpful and we even decided that a cocker spanial might be a good option as well. I thought it was bad with kids but that web site says they are excellent with children. I was bit in the face by a cocker when I was younger because I got too close to his face.
We are going to go down to all the local shelters next weekend to check out the available dogs, but I am going to continue my online search for breeders and rescues until then. 
I also saw your post about the retired show dogs. I am not sure if I would want a retired show dog. I would be paranoid about the increased risk of cancer because they were fixed later in life, and I would like a young dog so Fantasia will learn to get along with them.
Thanks for all the help so far! I will keep you all updated.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I didn't see where it rated Cockers as good with children. That makes me lose confidence in that whole list! Cockers are notoriously bad with children, nippy as you say. Ms. Magnolia often tells us stories about the nasty Cocker she had when she was first married. I considered a Cocker as our first dog and my vet said "absolutely no way" with small children.

My vet also said, "the smaller the child, the bigger the dog" which is great advice to follow. He also said a mixed breed was our best choice which turned out to be true.

So check out those shelters and you just might find the perfect little mixed breed waiting for you!


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Yeah I just looked again and sure enough it has the color blue (Excellent with children) for an American Cocker Spaniel. I always thought they were bad with kids too. Iwill take them back off the list lol.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Yeah I just looked again and sure enough it has the color blue (Excellent with children) for an American Cocker Spaniel. I always thought they were bad with kids too. Iwill take them back off the list lol.[/B]


I found this:

As usually happens, popularity breeds excess, and the cocker spaniel suffered for its stardom. So did many unsuspecting buyers who wound up with mean instead of merry cocker spaniels. Cockers became infamous for behavioral disorders -- particularly a constellation of passive-aggressive behaviors that drove them to crouching and urinating submissively or to screaming and biting. The term cocker spaniel rage was coined to describe their behavior. 

The AKC, before caving in to pressure from breeders and recalling the entire first printing (30,000 issues) of the 19th edition of The Complete Dog Book, had listed the cocker among 40 breeds deemed "not good" with children. For all the indignation fired toward the AKC, its opinion is shared by many observers. 

"The cocker spaniel's reputation for not getting along with children is well known among those who work with them," reported the Sun-Sentinel in Fort Lauderdale, Florida, last year. In that article the director of Broward County Animal Control declared, "We don't recommend that families with children adopt them." 

Nor is this opinion one of recent vintage. Seventeen years ago Roger Mugford, a British animal psychologist, told the Manchester Guardian Weekly that cocker spaniels were "all given to rages" and that "no family with children should ever have one." 

Nevertheless, one "dog information" site on the World Wide Web declares without qualification or cautionary note that "the Cocker Spaniel is an inseparable friend of children, and respectful of its master's authority without much challenge." 

http://www.petpublishing.com/dogken/breeds/cocker.shtml


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Marj and Fanny, I have a dear dear friend who has a havanese (and another friend who thinks she has one, but it's really a ShihTzu) and her dog is wonderful with children. While they are still small, I think she weighs about 8 lbs., they are a much sturdier framed dog. Their coat is a bit different than a malt's in that it's got a lot of curl to it. They don't shed much, but they do matt if not brushed daily. As for malts and kids...I have three children and Valletta is just wonderful with them. Their favorite game is to lay on the ground and cry help. Valletta comes over and licks each of their faces until they can't stand giggling anymore and they sit up. They pretend that's Valletta's way of rescuing them from whatever pretend harm has come their way. It is the stupidest game, but they all love it. In our case, the expen has been a life saver for Valletta and for the kids. With backpacks flying, books falling, and food dropping after school, our routine has become to give Valletta the run of the house while I'm home during the day. She rides with me to pick up the children (the kids all know her and look to see what new bow she's wearing!) and when we get home, she goes in the expen. After dinner, she comes out and has free run again. Usually by then things have calmed down enough to play the rescue game.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The great thing about Havanese is that they are more unknown than Maltese. Unfortunately, what this article points out about Cocker is true. The more popular a breed becomes, the more polluted the gene pool becomes largely thanks to the backyard breeders who are responsible for the majority of purebred dogs (not puppymills).

For those of us who are older, remember the problem with Dalmations and deafness after the first 101 Dalmations movie came out? They were carelessly bred by inexperienced people due to the demand.

Ten years ago I had never even heard of Maltese, now they seem to be everywhere. And I've seen some pretty strange so-called purebred Maltese! The one with the strange coat (dreadlocks!) at my vets office that had to be 14 pounds, but came with papers his mom said. And my neighbors darling little puppy who had the decidedly Westie face (they got tired of being on a waiting list from a reputable breeder so they got him from one who was "just starting out".) I've seen 'em with long snouts and long legs, too! What I rarely see is one who looks the way a Maltese is supposed to look!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> We found this rare find on petfinder when we were searching for our new dog. We can't apply for her because she's not good with kids but I wanted to share so maybe she can find a home faster. I am sure she doesn't need help, she's beautiful and will probably go fast.
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/pet.cgi?action=2&...100&tmpl=&stat=[/B]



Bebe is very cute and if I lived on the East Coast, I'd take her in a heartbeat!


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

I would not want to adopt a cocker then because they were most likely poorly bred and will have a bad temperament. 
I know that children and Malts can coexist if the parents are knowledgeable and can train both the dog and the child, but the reason most people won't sell or adopt a Malt to a family with children is because most people don't know how to train their dogs or their children to co exist. I think it's great that so many on this forum have been able to have Malts and children. Some day I hope to have a child before Fantasia passes on and I know that I can train them to co exist and I also know to keep my eye on them at all times too. Both children and dogs make mistakes so a watchful eye is only common sense. It's people like you that can have a Malt and children because you are wise enough to realize that after shcool time is hectic so you put the dog out of harms way. Some people wouldn't be that smart and the dog would end up hurt in the hustle and bustle.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> I would not want to adopt a cocker then because they were most likely poorly bred and will have a bad temperament.
> I know that children and Malts can coexist if the parents are knowledgeable and can train both the dog and the child, but the reason most people won't sell or adopt a Malt to a family with children is because most people don't know how to train their dogs or their children to co exist. I think it's great that so many on this forum have been able to have Malts and children. Some day I hope to have a child before Fantasia passes on and I know that I can train them to co exist and I also know to keep my eye on them at all times too. Both children and dogs make mistakes so a watchful eye is only common sense. It's people like you that can have a Malt and children because you are wise enough to realize that after shcool time is hectic so you put the dog out of harms way. Some people wouldn't be that smart and the dog would end up hurt in the hustle and bustle.[/B]


Fanny May...like anything in life, people make a set of priorities. Our dog is a member of our family. Just like our children, we do certain things to minimize risks...baby gates, child locks, no small pieces to swallow. I think there is a lot to being a responsible pet owner and a responsible parent. 

Marj...here in NJ, havanese have been all the rage lately. They really are great dogs, and because of their popularity, their prices are about the same as a malt, maybe even a bit more. We actually started out looking at Havanese before I was introduced to another friend's maltese. I fell in love with that dog and it turns out Valletta is her sister (from different litters).


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=141866
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just saw this thread. While we are not really looking for another dog, we do plan to have children soon and I am concerned about Miko and children. Its great to hear your story, saltymalty, but I am not really sure what happens if kids come along after the dog has been the only one in the househould for years. I think everything will work out and there is always the ex-pen and crating for the moments when you are not watching!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> I am concerned about Miko and children. Its great to hear your story, saltymalty, but I am not really sure what happens if kids come along after the dog has been the only one in the househould for years. I think everything will work out and there is always the ex-pen and crating for the moments when you are not watching!![/B]


All depends on how the dog is treated after the baby comes along. You cannot suddenly ignore him after he has been the center of attention for so long. You need to include him in what you do with the baby. And everything will be fine. Alex is not used to be around kids. He did really good with our grand'daughter (she will be 2 in February) when we were in Arizona. Of course we watched them carefully that not either one of them got hurt. She gave him kisses and when she was quiet, Alex went over to her and gave her kisses.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=141884
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Olga, I think that the fact that you are concerned about this now means that there will not be a problem in the future. What I am trying to say is that you are very aware of the limitations of small children and small dogs. You will no doubt teach your children the proper way to take care of the pet. And your dog will learn it's limits too. Don't forget, your child can also use a playyard! I have three kids...12, 10, and 8. They were babies together and I found the play yard a great way to keep the older toddler away from the baby while allowing visual and verbal and limited physical contact. Same thing would hold true for a baby and a dog.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=143303
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just saw this thread. While we are not really looking for another dog, we do plan to have children soon and I am concerned about Miko and children. Its great to hear your story, saltymalty, but I am not really sure what happens if kids come along after the dog has been the only one in the househould for years. I think everything will work out and there is always the ex-pen and crating for the moments when you are not watching!!
[/B][/QUOTE]
Olga, I think that the fact that you are concerned about this now means that there will not be a problem in the future. What I am trying to say is that you are very aware of the limitations of small children and small dogs. You will no doubt teach your children the proper way to take care of the pet. And your dog will learn it's limits too. Don't forget, your child can also use a playyard! I have three kids...12, 10, and 8. They were babies together and I found the play yard a great way to keep the older toddler away from the baby while allowing visual and verbal and limited physical contact. Same thing would hold true for a baby and a dog.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you Saltymalty and MalteseJane!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I missed this thread. I feel that I have to comment on the cocker spaniel aspect. Marj is correct in that I was owned by the poster child for badly bred cockers. I honestly feel that well bred cockers are probably wonderful, but you're gonna have to search long and hard for one. They are surely the sad result of too much fame - like dalmations, labs and goldens, lately. We considered Havanese and Cotons when we got Jolie. Have you thought of a Bichon? Sadly, they too, have become more popular recently and some bad breeding is resulting in snappy Bichons. If you can find a well bred Bichon, they are similar in temperment to the Maltese, but considerably sturdier. They would be a nice breed with children. Like others I would say that all children should be taught respect with regards to the dog, and dogs should have limited interaction with children unless closely supervised.


----------



## foX42O (Sep 10, 2005)

i just wanted to add something i found....

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displa...i?petid=5584009


:*(


----------

